
Do Startup Companies Need Community Managers? - sant0sk1
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/hiring_a_community_manager.php
======
vaksel
You can always just promote some active members into moderators...they get the
prestige of lording it over other users, and you get to save money.

\+ This way you'll get people into the position who are actually knowledgeable
about your product, passionate about it, and aren't just doing it because it
was the easiest job for the money they found

~~~
bootload
_"... You can always just promote some active members into moderators ..."_

Good idea.

Phil Greenspun advocates this approach in Philip and Alex's Guide to Web
Publishing under "Community: The Big Problem & The Big Solution":
<http://philip.greenspun.com/panda/community>

------
rokhayakebe
I think this article have just created 300 new positions in SV, and soon we
will see guys commanding 80k to chat with your users while playing WOW.

